# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Villeroy and Boch Subway Toilet Seat Repair and Manual

## seth

Hi,
My Villeroy and Boch Subway Toilet Seat appears to be broket.  It keeps moving side to side and one oof the hinges keeps popping out. 
Does anyone know where I can find an installation manual that may give me some tips as to how to repair it? 
Thanks
Seth

----------


## seth

BTW I think the problem is mainly with what they call the toggle hinge, not the actual seat itself. 
I've tried scanning the web for a maual or guide that would help me out here but I can't find a thing.

----------


## seriph1

take some pics  .... maybe it is just loose   -   can you take it off and inspect the two hinges to ascertain the issue? BTW you have the second most expensive brand to repair  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  just thought I'd add that.....

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

> take some pics .... maybe it is just loose - can ....

   
Personally I could live without them. :No:   
Surely this is a troll?

----------


## seth

The right hinge that is in the bowl is loose and moves around a lot.  The left hing is fine and doesn't move. 
The section where the right hinge slots into the seat is coming out of the seat.  Do you really want a picture? 
Is it possible to remove the hinge and replace that? 
Cheers

----------


## seth

BTW Who would I call to repair something like this?  Villerory and Boch?  The shop I purchased it from?  A plumber? 
Really I just want to get it fixed.  It's less than 18 months old. 
Cheers

----------


## kombiman

post a pic so ppl know what you are talking about.  :Doh:  
If you want to get someone start with V&B so you know you can get parts.

----------


## seth

here are the pics.  remember it's the right one giving me a problem. 
On the right one, I have removed the silver sticky bit to have alook.  It was not holding the hinge in place.  The left hinge does not move a millimeter, but the right one moves around in all sorts of directions.

----------


## kombiman

Reach underneath. 
There is usually a nut to hold the hing in the correct spot underneath. 
This may need to be tightened to stop it moving. 
If you have a look at the left one, then the right you will see if it is broken or just not adjusted correctly

----------


## seth

There be the problem kombiman.  It's all enclosed so there is nothing underneath!

----------


## kombiman

> There be the problem kombiman.  It's all enclosed so there is nothing underneath!

  
Aaaaaah the old enclosed so you cannot get to it trick. 
If you remove the base from the ground and flip it you should be able to.  They usually have a couple of screws holding the pan in place, a blade under it to break the silicon seal to the floor.  They simply (bah, never simple) push onto the waste seal from the floor. 
Last one I played with was a right ba$tard to get aligned.......

----------


## seth

It looks like its cemented to the floor.  Isn't this usually the case?

----------


## help

It is quite easy to fix. Just follow these few simple steps. 
1. Lift seat off the pins, Place a small flat screwdriver or knife under the chrome plate ( about 1mm is fine ) and lift the cover cap.
2. Loose the phillip heads screws slightly.
3. Place the seat back on the pins and adjust so it sits correctly.
4. Carefully lift the seat off so you do not move the pins. Tighten the phillip head screws so they are very tight. You CAN NOT damage the toilet. The screw will snap before braking the pan.
5. Place the caps back on and push them down so they are firm. You can then place the seat back on and use as normal. 
If this still fails you can call the agents, Argent or 1800 356 717 and they will be able to help you.

----------

